# New Puter, I'm pulling my hair out, arrrgggh!



## Alice Kramden (Mar 26, 2008)

My stars, have they changed this much?! 

The old HP died a quiet death this morning, so I went to WM and found a clearanced Acer Aspire with Windows 7 Premium (yay!). 

I have been all afternoon trying to set it up. As you can see I've made it to be able to get online. I have run up on questions it is asking that I have no answer for and don't know what to do with certain other situations. 

First, Win7 has no email, you have to download it from MS. Done that. I don't know how to set it up as it wants the POP thing and I don't know what that is. I have forgotten how I've done it in the past. Don't know what to do.

Security setting for "network 4", home, business, or public. I initially clicked "home" as that is where the computer is. However, reading the fine print, the "home" setting allows others to see your computer, and the "public" setting does not, plus a bunch of other confusing info. I am lost as to which one to click. 

Computer before last I had this situation, and didn't know why for a long time; it was set to let others "see" my computer, and I counted over thirty people on the "workgroup". I figured out how to get off the "workgroup" thing and don't want that to happen again. Which security setting do I use? I've gone down the list and checked "NO" on all the sharing checkmarks. 

I created a restore/backup on a flash drive for the HP, and now I want to put it in the new computer and transfer everything off it onto the Acer. It does not recognize it. :hair

Also, I backed up everything on disks, and wonder if I could run them through, one at a time (it took 13 of them) and pull my old files onto the new puter. I'm thinking the email program, Windows Live Mail, would be on there and just transfer over, plus all my dozens of bookmarks and tons of pics. Does it happen that way or am I doing it wrong?

It has taken me hours to delete the bloatware off this thing, hunt down what I had on the other one and get Avast, Firefox, and some other things loaded onto it. This one is taking longer than any of the ones in the past, as it has to go through so much and ask you so many questions. :bored:

Oh, and I hate this keyboard. It is tiny. Soonest, I will find a wireless and it will be big enough for grownups to use. (The tower itself is tiny, also. They keep shrinking them down, year after year.)

Any tips or pointers from you guys will be GREATLY appreciated. I grabbed this one 'cause it had Win7, all the others were 8.1, and it was clearanced. 

Thanks, yall!


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Alice Kramden said:


> First, Win7 has no email, you have to download it from MS. Done that. I don't know how to set it up as it wants the POP thing and I don't know what that is. I have forgotten how I've done it in the past. Don't know what to do.


Who do you have your email through; your ISP, hotmail, or who?



Alice Kramden said:


> Security setting for "network 4", home, business, or public. I initially clicked "home" as that is where the computer is. However, reading the fine print, the "home" setting allows others to see your computer, and the "public" setting does not, plus a bunch of other confusing info. I am lost as to which one to click.


Setting it for Home will be fine. You may want to communicate with another computer, printer, or router in the future. You'll be safe enough behind a home NAT router.


----------



## Alice Kramden (Mar 26, 2008)

Nevada, I need you here in the chair next to me and this thing. 

Sorry, I should have been more clear; email is through my ISP. Maybe I can call them tomorrow and get the POP3 info?

OKay, I'll change it to "home". I don't have a router, just the cable modem. 

Things keep changing and getting more and more complicated. Win98 was easy to learn, and now look at how things have developed. Just like with that new car I just bought to replace my 20 year old one. Everything is electronic and there is an alarm, alert, or tones sounding for every move you make or don't make. Old car was stone age basic, this one--whooeee.

Ha ha ha, its a sure sign that I'm getting old!!!

Thank you Nevada!


----------



## Shin (Mar 25, 2014)

You've done very well to find one with Windows 7 rather than the later versions that are more tablet oriented. 

The POP3 info should be online findable with good search terms in a search engine from your ISP but they can tell you directly too.

Yes miniaturization is the way everything is moving. So the ladies can move them around easily.

If you don't mind wired keyboards you might consider a Logitech washable, you can easily clean them with water unlike other keyboards. This is the washable type that doesn't have a membrane so it is a good typing feel.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Alice Kramden said:


> Sorry, I should have been more clear; email is through my ISP.


Most ISPs have a support page at their website that tells you how to setup email.


----------



## Alice Kramden (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks guys, working on it. 

I wish I knew what I was doing. Google is helping, too. 

I've managed to get the backup files from the old HP loaded into documents on this one, now how do I access them to find anything? I wish I knew what I was doing. 

Well, I've got all night to play with it, if I knew what I was doing. Repeat as necessary.

The cats all say "Hi"


----------

